# Does your dog sometimes have a sensitive stomach?



## Robin Norton (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, 

We're running a survey on pet food for a British, family run business and are especially interested in the views of dog (and cat) owners whose pets have sensitive stomachs!

The survey link is here: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DJS72CS

… everyone who completes the survey will be entered into a prize draw to win £100!

Many thanks for your help!

Robin.


----------

